# Solved: Unable to run as Admin



## Keywal (Sep 21, 2009)

hi guys,

were having an issue here no one seems to be able to solve!

one of my colleagues logs into a virtual server, tries to 'Run As' in CMD and gets an error,
'unable to acquire user password'...

this link closely describes whats going on and we have tried this fix but to no avail.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/782807-solved-cant-run-cmd-exe.html

it has been tried on different servers, even been tried connecting to another machine and trying that but again, nothing. there's nothing wrong with the command syntax or password.

using XP SP3 and Windows Server 2003 R2 Enterprise Edition SP2.

any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Is this problem solved?


----------

